# Chargeur allume cigare



## SITRALE (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous,

je recherche un chargeur voiture allume cigare pour mon MacBook Pro, je voulais savoir quels étaient les possibilité et les prix avant de débarquer à la Fnac !! 



Crdlmt

S.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Tu pourrais choisir un *onduleur* présentant en entrée une *prise pour allume-cigare* de voiture, afin de brancher le bloc secteur de ton MBP sur la sortie.

Il existe différents modèles, dont le prix dépend de la qualité, de la puissance et des fonctions de sécurité prévues.

Voici le modèle conseillé par Apple, utilisable pour une consommation jusqu'à 120W :


​_NB: compte tenu des caractéristiques indiquées, le prix de celui-là (moins de 80&#8364 ne me paraît pas excessif._

EDIT: On le trouve d'ailleurs à 74&#8364; à la FNAC.


----------



## SITRALE (16 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour cette reponse..


----------



## SITRALE (16 Septembre 2009)

bon alor juste avant de lancer la commande sur le Store je signale quant meme que ledit produit n'est plus referencé à la FNAC, en tout cas en rayon, ni chez MacWay....

++

S.


----------



## cylamber (22 Septembre 2009)

bonjour
vous trouverez tout ou presque ici:
http://www.batteryshop.biz/
cordialement


----------



## SITRALE (23 Septembre 2009)

bon c'est recu pour ma part, ca fonctionne assez bien mis à part le manque de contacte à la terre dans la voiture pour le MacBookPro, ce qui fait que le Mac "frise" au contacte des doigts sur l'alu, c'est un peu inquiétant pais sans plus..

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




cylamber a dit:


> bonjour
> vous trouverez tout ou presque ici:
> http://www.batteryshop.biz/
> cordialement




En réalité je n'ai pas trouvé de chargeur pour MacBookPro ou MacBook sur ce site... !! oO 

S.


----------



## cylamber (23 Septembre 2009)

bonjour stirale
vous avez sur le site de ce distributeur, le n° de tel, contactez le et il vous conseillera en fonction des infos  que vous lui donnerez (input, output ect)  J'ai eu affaire a lui et aujourd'hui j'ai une alim pour un powrebook et un pakard-bell que je n'aurais pas trouve sans ses conseils. Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas dans la liste qu'il n'a pas le produit. A vous de voir
Cordialement


----------



## SITRALE (23 Septembre 2009)

cylamber a dit:


> bonjour stirale
> vous avez sur le site de ce distributeur, le n° de tel, contactez le et il vous conseillera en fonction des infos  que vous lui donnerez (input, output ect)  J'ai eu affaire a lui et aujourd'hui j'ai une alim pour un powrebook et un pakard-bell que je n'aurais pas trouve sans ses conseils. Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas dans la liste qu'il n'a pas le produit. A vous de voir
> Cordialement



All right...

Mais j'ai commandé sur le Store et ca fonctionne convenablement merci..

S.


----------



## CBi (23 Septembre 2009)

Pour mon Mac Book Air, j'ai acheté le cable adaptateur Apple Magsafe pour avion, qui a un adaptateur mécaniquement compatible avec la prise allume-cigare.  C'est moins encombrant et moins vorace en consommation qu'un onduleur.

Cela me permet d'utiliser mon Mac Book Air (j'ignore si ça marche pour un MacBook Pro) comme si il était branché sur secteur (donc y compris si la batterie est à plat) mais ne permet pas de recharger la batterie.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Pour mon Mac Book Air, j'ai acheté le cable adaptateur Apple Magsafe pour avion, qui a un adaptateur mécaniquement compatible avec la prise allume-cigare.


Il est clairement indiqué sur le site d'Apple que cet adaptateur ne convient pas aux allume-cigares des voitures.

S'il y a un risque, ce serait dommage de finir par griller le Mac...


----------



## stefan531 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai acheté ce convertisseur : http://www.selectronic.fr/article.asp?article_ref_entier=10.8322-9999
16,90 eur.os
Je m'en suis servi tout l'été pour mon macbook alu et mon Iphone, et tout va bien.
ça devrait même marcher avec les deux en même temps.
Le seul hic, la prise de mon allume cigare n'est pas alimentée quand le contact est coupé, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le convertisseur.


----------



## SITRALE (24 Septembre 2009)

stefan531 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai acheté ce convertisseur : http://www.selectronic.fr/article.asp?article_ref_entier=10.8322-9999



Ouch ! bien moins cher que celui proposé sur le Store ! ! ! 

S.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Septembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Ouch ! bien moins cher que celui proposé sur le Store ! ! !
> 
> S.


C'est aussi un modèle moins puissant et beaucoup plus rustique. Il est trois fois plus lourd, possède moins de fonctions de sécurité, et génère des parasites électriques gênants pour les ordinateurs (du fait de sa sortie «pseudo-sinus»).

Le catalogue Sélectronic sur lequel il apparaît précise justement que ce type d'onduleur ne convient pas à un PC portable ou une chaîne Hi-fi, mais plutôt à une perceuse, une TV, une cafetière, etc. _(voir ici au milieu de la page de droite)_. Il pourrait perturber le fonctionnement du Mac (parasites audio, altération de données, plantage...).

En bref, il n'est pas cher, mais il n'est pas non plus adapté (son utilisation est possible, mais risquée).


Tu n'as donc vraiment pas à regretter ton achat. Les onduleurs qui conviennent à ton usage sont dans la gamme du prix que tu as payé, voire plus chers.


----------



## nicousky (21 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir ! Pour reprendre la question principale, comme SITRALE, je recherche un chargeur voiture allume cigare pour mon MacBook Pro 13 pouces. J'ai déjà eu un onduleur il y a longtemps mais malheureusement celui ci n'a fait que griller tous les fusibles de mes allumes cigares...:hein: Enfin bref, j'ai trouvé un chargeur à 23 qui transforme directement de l'allume cigare à la fiche Mac. 

Voilà le lien : Chargeur allume cigare MacBook Pro - 85W - MisterCoque

Maintenant j'aimerais juste être sur qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un câble en plastique mal étudié capable de me flinguer mon mac..:mouais: et pour ceci j'ai et d'autre après moi aurions bien besoin de vos connaissances dans le domaine. 

Merci par avance,
Bonne soirée/Bonne nuit et encore Joyeuses Pâques !


----------

